# M.A.C.  cosmetics what's been your experience?



## edelber (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello everyone!

So nice to find this  beauty site,it's exactly what I was looking for .I am so excited to get to share beauty tips and news with other users on this forum.My name is Edel and I love using make-up.I am a marketing student at Dublin Institute of technology and decided to focus on the beauty industry for one of my assignments.
I decided I would really like to find out more about what people think about testing cosmetic products on animals.I am focusing on M.A.C. at the minute because they are one cosmetic company that continue to use testing on animals.
I would love to know if this affects your decision to but a MAC product or not?

Also I have discovered that many customers find the in-store experience with MAC make artists not so hot at times !What has been your experience?
Would love to hear from you and it would really help me out if you could take the time to respond to my questions.

Peace!
Edel xx


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 6, 2016)

The only reason MAC tests on animals is because they sell in China, which requires it by law.

I would check out these blog posts by The Beauty Brains (run by cosmetic scientists)...

http://thebeautybrains.com/2014/09/is-animal-testing-still-necessary/
http://thebeautybrains.com/2009/01/scientists-speak-about-cosmetic-animal-testing/


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 6, 2016)

The animal testing doesn't bother me, to be honest. I try not to think too hard about what exactly "animal testing" entails and it's certainly not something I ponder on a regular basis. MAC is a timeless, kind of back-to-basics brand to me. They have so many staple products. I'm not saying I don't have better quality shadows, or brushes I like more, but what I love from MAC never fails me. It's the perfect store to build a makeup collection regardless of your skin tone, color preferences, low budget, etc. I've had good and bad experiences while shopping but that can be said for any retail establishment. It doesn't stand out as a "bad" store, ya know? Although I've had extremely positive experiences every time I visit the Pro store in NYC. The artists are never judge-y and always willing to help for as long as I need it. I can go in bare faced and rough looking lol but I always leave feeling good. Some people complain MAC is overrated and boring, and maybe for an artist with a 20+ year career it is, but I appreciate their variety and accessibility. Many brands that got big on YouTube built up their lines on MAC comparisons (this brush is just like a MAC 217, this eyeshadow is just like MAC's Brown Script, this lipstick is a dupe for MAC Ruby Woo, etc)

And great links shellygrrl!!! Very informative


----------



## edelber (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you both for your honest and considered answers, and still interested in finding out what other members think


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 7, 2016)

Animal testing is not a huge problem for me with MAC - as the others have said, they only do it because they sell in China. Most brands do test on animals, so MAC are better than. Lot of them in that way.

As for the counter experience, I have only ever have good experiences. Now, bear in mind that I am not your typical MAC customer - overweight, always dressed in jeans and probably looking a bit scruffy, and never usually with much makeup on when I go. People have been nothing but polite and welcoming, happy to help, and not looked down on me at all (unlike some places!) lots have even been surprised at my knowledge  of the brand - again, because I look like an unlikely makeup obsessive! 

So so you won't hear me say a bad word about them. The brand has the best colour/product range of any, as far as I am concerned, and the counters are staffed by knowledgeable, helpful and talented people.

Thumbs up from me!

Isabelle


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 7, 2016)

And one more thing, I think that Mac are probably the most inclusive brand around. They have something for all different races, creeds and genders. The counters don't discriminate and employ all sexes, which I think is amazing and not something you see elsewhere.

Isabelle


----------



## edelber (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Isabelle ! I appreciate you sharing your views that's cool


----------

